# Frameset CANNONDALE Jekyll 1000 SL



## Jekyll1000 (25. Juni 2011)

*Frameset CANNONDALE Jekyll 1000 SL*

Preis:* 499.- *

Size: "L"

Bilder:


















Infos:
http://www.hood.de/0042263209.htm


----------



## Jekyll1000 (6. September 2011)

Preis gesenkt: *444.- *

Habe auch noch viele andere Sachen: *KLICK!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

